# Goose on Goose violence



## Dmitri (Jul 19, 2008)

So I was at the lake when I overheard one goose say to another goose, "Hey look, it's the ugly duckling haw haw haw". Well, needless to say the other goose decided teach the offender a lesson.

However... as will happen when violence visits our hearts, innocents can get hurt. In frames 5 and 6 you can see the results on one poor goose who was innocently grooming himself when the tazmanian goose stormed through. 

No worries tho, he was unharmed. :blackeye:


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 19, 2008)

LMAO!  That's great!


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 20, 2008)

brianne5499 said:


> LMAO!  That's great!



I wish the pics could have been better but I was trying to follow the fight, and wasn't expecting the poor little guy to get bowled over like that. Oh well.

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an awesome series!! Just great, so humorous, wouldn't be near as great without your humorous title, story and captions. "Drive-By-Goosing" oh my gosh... Brilliant.

And hey, when it comes to still life pictures, you can be critical on lightning and background and sharpness. Live scenes like this? You gotta capture the moment when it comes, I commend you for capturing the excellent shots you did. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 21, 2008)

CowboysDaughter said:


> This is an awesome series!! Just great, so humorous, wouldn't be near as great without your humorous title, story and captions. "Drive-By-Goosing" oh my gosh... Brilliant.
> 
> And hey, when it comes to still life pictures, you can be critical on lightning and background and sharpness. Live scenes like this? You gotta capture the moment when it comes, I commend you for capturing the excellent shots you did. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you for your kind words. And too true, with wildlife all you can do is point your camera and hope for the best


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 22, 2008)

*choke* There is a goose laying on its face with a very stunned look on his face and sand up its nose! That is worth the price of your camera right there.


----------



## maytay20 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I have to say I agree with the above posters For the situation you did great.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 22, 2008)

​


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 22, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> *choke* There is a goose laying on its face with a very stunned look on his face and sand up its nose! That is worth the price of your camera right there.



If nothing else, I'm getting used to always being ready for something strange to happen 


and thanks Tyjax, Maytay20 and Chiller


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 22, 2008)

That....Is...So....gangster.


----------

